# Wanna build a tank for 10 red bellies



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 50 gallon tank right now and its getting crouded. Im looking to build a new tank and called around to some glazier places in my area. I got quotes and the average amount per square inch is roughly .06 cents(325.75 for glass for a 125g tank). I wanted to build a tank approx. 125 gallons but now i just want to build the bare minimum. Any thoughts thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

125 gallons CAN work but that is still overstocked for 10 piranhas and is not ideal conditions. Something closer to 180 would be much better


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard

200 gallon








20 gallons times 10'ps = 200 gallons


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

could you not buy a 125G tak for that price?

And in answer to your question, you would be best with about 8max in that size tank, although 10 could work for something. Like El said, 180 would be good, 200 even better


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

the bigger the better


----------



## ieatdrt (Sep 13, 2004)

Umm....what size is the tank?...an 8'x2' piece of glass at $.06 /sqin is only about $140...Plywood...70-80 (2sheets) depending on type....epoxy if you go that route 150 or less expensive alt. methods....silicone...20-40...I just got 2 pcs of 3/8" plate 58x21 and together it only cost 175 and that's about .07/sqin....you can build a big tank from 2 sheets of plywood.


----------



## ieatdrt (Sep 13, 2004)

I just did some calc. and a 96x24x20 LxWxH is 200gal. glass is about 107 and the rest maybe 250-300 totals about 350-400 tank alone unless you're going all glass....that's a different story...good luck and you can PM me for any ?'s


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

240g

=)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

72X24X24 is a really good sized tank for 10 reds... its 180g.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

so what are my options in the type of tank i can build... all glass or.??? and where can you purchase all the glass needed for a tank for under 200$ expecially if your looking into building a 200 gal


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ozhp said:


> so what are my options in the type of tank i can build... all glass or.??? and where can you purchase all the glass needed for a tank for under 200$ expecially if your looking into building a 200 gal


 can build a playwood tank with a glass viewing window, cuts down on the amount of glass by alot!

Do a search in this forum and you will see a couple of members have posted about their experiences making a plywood tank!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

probably a 180 min for 10 reds


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

home depot, lowes, look for a glass company around see if they can make it for u actually. people have done that before. so much cheaper


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you will need a 200 gal for 10 reds imo


----------

